# Raise Pergola by a Feet, Need Advice



## lpvasam (Jun 24, 2019)

Hello Everyone. 
Bought his pergola at sams club it looks really big in the store and once we installed at house it looks small (height wise). we really loved it but we would love more if we can raise it to another feet above. since we already invested in buying and installing it. can't return it to store.
so long story short,all Posts are on the concrete as of now and is not touching our property at all. so coming to question. how do i raise the post by 1 feet. each post is 5.5 inch wide and about 8 feet tall. don't want to hire a professional to do this but want to do it myself. 

Just need some help here. 

1) thought of some path stones and raise it but it doesn't look good
2) thought of buying a 6x6 post and cutting it 4 pieces and joining them butt joint with glue and pocket holes and adding them. 



please share ideas. attached the picture of the pergola. it is sturdy little pergola


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Are the posts solid wood or hollow and if not wood what?


----------



## lpvasam (Jun 24, 2019)

they are solid with MDF inside.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

lpvasam said:


> they are solid with MDF inside.



I would do an 8 inch half lap, screwed together and the wrap it with a similar wood for about 3 ft with a trim on top.


----------



## lpvasam (Jun 24, 2019)

i really liked the idea but i don't have a saw cutter and can't really take apart the pergola also can't cut a half lap. any other easy ideas ?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

lpvasam said:


> i really liked the idea but i don't have a saw cutter and can't really take apart the pergola also can't cut a half lap. any other easy ideas ?


You might get away with just putting the block under there and wrapping it but then you will want to use deck screws to make it strong enough.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

As Neil suggested, just butt the riser to the base of each post, and wrap a skirt around each extension at double the length of the extension height. 

And add trim to "prettify" the extension work. 

Use Deck screws, no nails, you want strength to be here. 


ED


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

IMO, deck screws are not enough.
Glued and screwed, maybe ?

But that still doesn't answer how he expects to get that one foot extension under the existing pergola without taking it at least partially apart, or lifting the whole thing. 

A skyhook, perhaps ? 

Getting it UP is where all the work is. Neal's half lap joint is easy once the pergola is lifted.

PS his answer that the posts are "solid with MDF inside" scares me as far as getting a joint of adequate structural strength.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Oso954 said:


> IMO, deck screws are not enough.
> Glued and screwed, maybe ?
> 
> But that still doesn't answer how he expects to get that one foot extension under the existing pergola without taking it at least partially apart, or lifting the whole thing.
> ...


It makes you wonder how much they saved by faking the post.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Oso954 said:


> IMO, deck screws are not enough.
> Glued and screwed, maybe ?
> 
> But that still doesn't answer how he expects to get that one foot extension under the existing pergola without taking it at least partially apart, or lifting the whole thing.
> ...


2 people 2 2x4s:biggrin2:


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I was wondering where SAMs Club sourced that kit.
IKEA ?


----------



## lpvasam (Jun 24, 2019)

Backyard Discovery (Made in China).


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

If you haven't got a "saw cutter" and can't do structural joints, perhaps some large, nice looking planters filled with sand. It might take some trial and error to get it completely level and compensate for compaction. As mentioned, getting it up will be the challenge depending how heavy it is.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

As for lifting it, here is a novel idea. I posted it before , but am too lazy to look for it.

A decade or more ago, the local high school football coach had a shed (8X10), that he wanted to move from one side of the field to the other.

He got 12 foot pipe (4), ran them under the 8' width of the shed, had the "boys" lift the shed, and walk it over to it's new position. 

Young men have more hormones and can do these kind of things easily. 

There is one way to lift it, without using a "skyhook".


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

People who can't figure out how to do things have always missed step one. 

Step one is always thinking I can do that. Just like going the moon. Some one said, we can do that.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> People who can't figure out how to do things have always missed step one.
> 
> Step one is always thinking I can do that. Just like going the moon. Some one said, we can do that.


 I've been told many times " You can't do that".

And then proceeded to show them that I can too do it. 

So sometimes step one for me is being told that I can't.:devil3:

ED


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Regarding the lifting, if I was doing this job alone (no young strapping men to lift) I'd get a length of 4x4, a floor jack, and some bricks or CMUs.

1. Floor jack along one side, 4x4 vertically on top of the floor jack (propped under one of the pergola's roof frame members)
2. Jack up the pergola to the jack's max lift
3. Stick bricks under the now-dangling posts
4. Lower jack, stick bricks or longer 4x4 under pergola
5. Raise some more, stick some more bricks under posts
6. Etc.

As far as what to do, how about something like this?


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Does anyone else wonder about the life expectancy of the Pergola with


> they are solid with MDF inside.?


I like @huesmann's idea. If the OP doesn't want to see the concrete base, he can use an Azek panel to cut some pieces to fill in. Perhaps at an angle. And some Azeks boards to finish it off.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

ktownskier said:


> Does anyone else wonder about the life expectancy of the Pergola with
> Solid MDF?


 Yes I do, if water ever gets to that, they will have a pile of trash very fast.

But It's not my money they spent there. 


ED


----------



## lpvasam (Jun 24, 2019)

pier block is the one i really liked is the good option for my needs. 



huesmann said:


> Regarding the lifting, if I was doing this job alone (no young strapping men to lift) I'd get a length of 4x4, a floor jack, and some bricks or CMUs.
> 
> 1. Floor jack along one side, 4x4 vertically on top of the floor jack (propped under one of the pergola's roof frame members)
> 2. Jack up the pergola to the jack's max lift
> ...


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

@lpvasam, welcome to the forum!! We are here to help and learn like you are. 
Read other posts and ask more questions. 

One thing that can help us help you better is to put your location in your CP. Be as specific as you can. California is OK, but San Diego area is better. If you live in an area with unique characteristics, mention that as well. I live at altitude (or is that atitude?) so I have that in my location. 

Again, have fun, ask questions, answer questions, bicker with @Windows on Wash, @de-dagnorg they really like that, and give likes and thanks to others. 

Ktown


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

ktownskier said:


> Again, have fun, ask questions, answer questions, bicker with @*Windows on Wash* , @de-dagnorg they really like that, and give likes and thanks to others.
> 
> Ktown



Technically...I mostly prefer to bicker with Canadians...if I have a choice in the matter. 



I think of it more as a re-education on the ideal of liberty.


Now...lets talk skiing and when am I going to get an invite from you????


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Windows on Wash said:


> Now...lets talk skiing and when am I going to get an invite from you????


Do you mind end of season slush or would you prefer to wait next season?

What do you prefer to ski on? Anything groomed? Gimme the bumps? I don't care? (For me, with my knee's and to protect my noggin, as long as it is groomed, I'll go for it."

How about conditions? As long as it is open, let me at it? Not a Blue Bird Day? No way! Or something in between? For me, I can't ski in flat light, no depth perception.

PM me if you want.


----------



## ConcreteStG (Jul 3, 2019)

I really like nealtw's suggestion. It looks so nice and clean!


----------



## FatBear (Jan 14, 2009)

huesmann said:


> As far as what to do, how about something like this?


Yeah. This solves all of the problems except for appearance. It is quick, easy, requires no tools, will drain well so that MDF might last a season longer. For appearance, paint it. Or smooth it with some mortar and paint it. Or put on some thicker mortar and fingerpaint in it and then paint it. 

I'd worry about tie-downs. If you live in a windy area this thing will gust away without tie-downs.


----------



## handymatthew (Jun 24, 2019)

Run lateral braces around entire exterior temporarily and jack it up using at least two jacks and a few blocks. The whole thing probably weights 500-600 lbs so even a light duty scissor jack will do it. Since you'll probably wrap those vertical legs with something to hide the addition the temporary brace will not leave anything that will show anyway.


----------

